# Silver King and Plymouth tractors



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is an interesting web-site devoted to some lesser known machines of old. They have a nice collection of pictures, old manuals, and sales literature. Here is a link:

http://groups.msn.com/silverkingplymouthtractorsite/_whatsnew.msnw?pgmarket=en-us


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

RFD TV had a show on last night "Classic Tractors" that showed a running restored Silver King tractor. They are kinda unusual looking with the front tricycle steering.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Therte is currently a Silver King tractor for sale on Ebay. A 1935 model R-38 in Florida. Here is a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=11757&item=3865149727&rd=1


----------



## catmando (Dec 18, 2004)

*Interesting History!*

From a tractor that I never heard about before it is certainly a trend setter. Isn't if funny how companies just don't know when they have a successful product that should be marketed.

But it certainly did set the design pace for other manufactures.


----------

